
What You Can Do with a 13-Year-Old Laptop - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/what-a-thirteen-can-do.html
======
dddddaviddddd
Getting a quality battery is the biggest obstacle for me to use old hardware.
Otherwise would honestly consider using a PowerBook G3.

